# Kayaking at Night



## mariner324 (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been browsing through the ohio regulations for boating and wasn't able to find an exact answer. When kayaking at night is a lantern an acceptable light without getting fined? I have a really bright LED lantern that should work well when strapped down.


----------



## fridge454 (Jun 20, 2012)

They do make a bow and stern light for kayaks at bass pro. Rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

This should answer your question...


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

It will work, but you better have a bug zapper right next to it....


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

A lantern is fine as long as it is visible from 360 degrees 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Self propelled power a single 360 degree is all thats required. I mounted a light behind my cockpit. It gives enough light to still see my rod tips while trolling after dark. Trolled at night this spring and guys in boats were glad to see we had the lights. No problems seeing us. I also use the light to fly a flag during the day for extra visibility 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

A waterproof whistle is a good thing to have around your neck or clipped to your PFD, day or night.


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

I've used a bright lantern before. All I could see was the light. Yes it light up everything in my boat, but also the water around me and was blinding. I want to get a small Sea To Summit LED.


----------

